# Help, Very Nasty Lower Back Pain



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

We are looking to setup our second grow and need some advice from the more knowledgeable and experienced growers/users.

We are looking to find strains that are helpful with dealing with very bad lumbar pain and insomnia. If there is one strain that is best for lumbar pain and one best for insomnia, the better...

Thank you for your help,

cuzigothigh


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

If back pain is frequent and if you are say over 30 something, you've gotta take are of that nerve.
Sorry to hear, myself I have both conditions. 

Have you ever tried accupuncture?

That treatment does wonders and is not expensive. And I might add that after the treatment you're on a high like you've never been. The needles release endorphins (natural pain killers) into your system.
Hot and cold works too.
I'll send you a link on the sciatic nerve in hope it helps.

*Dr.Grouch strikes again.*


http://www.back.com/symptoms-sciatica.html


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

LIKE I SAID MAN but really IN SATIVA will do your needs BUT i would prefer a indica/sativa hybrid like a good sensimilla if thats how you spell it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo Oscar

great link, ive sent it to my g/f!

as for the question about insomnia, let your plant go amber and you will never have a sleepless night again


----------



## Oscar (Oct 3, 2007)

_*Hippy*, my bill is in the mail._


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 4, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> If back pain is frequent and if you are say over 30 something, you've gotta take are of that nerve.
> Sorry to hear, myself I have both conditions.
> 
> Have you ever tried accupuncture?
> ...


 
I tried it, it work well at first... but later on it didn't help anymore. I am not sure what happened. I haven't tried it again since.

THanks for the link, i have not read the article yet, but i will.

Hope your get better as well from your pain and condition.

peace,
cuzigothigh


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 4, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yo Oscar
> 
> great link, ive sent it to my g/f!
> 
> as for the question about insomnia, let your plant go amber and you will never have a sleepless night again


 
Will try it on our next grow.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys, gals, 

Just wanted to thank you all for your comments and suggestions.
We have not yed decided what our second grow will be, but i will sure to take all of the advice given.

peace,
:bong:
cuzigothigh


----------

